# NEW! Room EQ Wizard V4.10 Released!



## JohnM

*NEW! Room EQ Wizard V4.10 Released!*

V4.10 of Room EQ Wizard is now available for download from the Downloads Page

*What's New in V4.10*

*Spectrum and RTA Displays*

The Spectrum graph page offers a spectrum analyser plot with resolution of up to 0.3Hz or Real time Analyser (RTA) plots with resolutions up to 1/48th octave. It calculates THD and THD+N distortion figures and shows the relative levels of the 2nd to 9th harmonics of test tones. It allows high resolution measurement of system responses without having to connect to the system being measured by either playing a pink noise signal through the system or, for much more precise low frequency measurements without the very long averaging required for pink noise, playing the new pink periodic noise signals from REW's own signal generator saved as WAV files. More details...


















*Reverberation Time Displays*

The RT60 graph page shows reverberation times in octave or one-third octave bands calculated in accordance with ISO 3382. Related plots for the current measurement, including the Schroeder curve used to derive the RT60 figures and the linear fits for the various RT60 parameters, can be viewed on the Impulse graph page. The Impulse page also allows an octave or one-third octave band filter to be applied to the current measurement and the associated frequency responses. More details...










*Extended Range for Waterfall and Spectral Decay*

The waterfall and Spectral Decay plots now span the full range of the measurement. The waterfall controls have also been revised and extended and offer further control over the plot. More details...


*Automatic Soundcard Compensation*

A loopback connection on the left soundcard channel can be used to provide an automatic calibration reference settings as an alternative to using a soundcard cal file. This has the advantage of removing the soundcard's influence from the impulse response as well as the frequency response (the calibration file method only corrects the frequency response) and allows measurement of the delay through the system being tested, useful for checking or setting speaker distances. More details...


*Sweep Start Frequency*

The measurement panel now allows the start of the sweep to be specified as well as the end, allowing convenient measurement of equipment that is not tolerant of low frequencies (tweeters, for example).










*Many other improvements*

Analysis setting to enable IR Decimation, reducing sampling frequency of the IR for low frequency measurements to greatly reduce data size (as much as 30 times for measurements up to 200Hz) and increase processing speed
Added a Clip indicator in the SPL Meter to warn of clipping on the input
Inverse C weighting correction is not applied below 5Hz
Added option in house curve settings to use logarithmic interpolation between data points
Logarithmic interpolation is applied between data points in mic/meter calibration files
Improved fractional octave smoothing of traces
Added Ctrl+Shift+1 and Ctrl+Shift+2 shortcuts for full and half octave smoothing respectively
Improved quality of graph JPEGs when JPEG is larger than original graph
Improved speed of preview thumbnail for image files in file chooser
Updated R-DES EQ setting to allow 5 filters
Allow data import files to have .txt, .dat and .frd extensions and remember the import file name independently of other text files
Zoom/measure box shows units in delta values, time deltas also show equivalent distance in metres and feet
Improved cursor readout on graphs so maxima are returned
Added dither option for sine gen output
Simplified the SPL meter (removed tracking and harmonic levels) and incorporated it in the toolbar
Changed VU meters to show Left and Right instead of just Input
Added impulse response envelope (aka ETC) to the Impulses graph page
Added View settings to set the font size for the interface elements and the graph axes (applied after restart)
Moved the REW log files into a folder called "REW"
Changed the impulse start (zero) time to be first point response exceeds 10% of the peak amplitude (1% of peak energy)
Various GUI updates to correct layout and formatting problems on Mac
Various bug fixes as detailed in the revision history

V4.10 is available as a Windows installer executable, an OS X application bundle and a set of
jar files for Linux and other java platforms.

*Discussion and Comment Thread Here!*


----------

